# Suite sur maman qui allaite et cododo



## Sand33 (15 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,
Donc ce matin je suis outré, déçu 😞 ras le bol etc etc... 
Suite à mon histoire sur le cododo et l allaitement j ai pris la décision de démissionner après un rdv donné à mes parents de discuter autour d une table..
Pendant 1h30 aucune mots n est sorti de leurs bouche à tous les 2 ..
Ils ont constaté le problème mais n avaient aucune solutions...
Je leurs exposés dans cette heure le soucis qui pouvait être le problème ( allaitement et cododo pas mis en place pour une garde ) tous de suite elle sait mise à pleurer et n à fait que ça pendant les 1h30 ...
Je ne demandais en aucun cas qu elle arrête mais elle devait le mettre en place pour l acceuil en Septembre et ne l à pas fait, n à demandé l aide de personne donc pas accompagné, à fait comme elle le voulait...
Bref, aujourd'hui ça ce passe mal vous vous en doutais bien ..
Elle se permet de claquer ma porte à tel point qu elle a réveillé ma fille qui dormait..
Frappe très très à ma porte,elle m à fait sursauter d ailleurs car je suis dans la pièce même de l acceuil...
Je lui en ai parlé ce matin et lui ai demandé de bien vouloir éviter de fermer la porte et de frapper doucement, elle m à répondu, ouai tu n avais qu à pas me donner mon fils sur le pas de porte comme un chien ..
Hors et au vu de ce qu ce passe je lui ai dit que je suis en droit de ne pas faire entrer les parents employeurs chez moi et aussi ce sont a la base les recommandations suite au covid ...
Après il était 14h30 j ai dès bébés qui dorment et donc je ne veux pas qu ils se réveillent...
Le petit était propre comme d habitude, habillé avec son manteau et les affaires prêtes comme d habitude...
Donc madame, ce matin, enlève le manteau du petit, le posecoar terre et comme hier ne m à pas donné les informations pour le dernier repas (pas eu le temps de demander non plus parti furieuse)...
Et cerise sur le gateau me traite de folle...(pourquoi je garde encore le petit si je suis folle car aucune excuse et argument, sûrement..)
Désolé de ce message très long mais ma question et 
Ai je le droit de recevoir les parents sur le pas de porte ?(avant toit donc à l abris)
Et me faire insulter chez moi ( même si cela n est pas une vrai insulte je ne l accept pas) dois je en référer à ma PMI ? Merci à vous toutes et tous mais j en ai vraiment ras le bol des parents aussi désagréable et mauvais à partir du moment où ils perdent leurs assmat car aucune implication de leurs part...
Merci pour ceux qui jugent de garder leurs réponses désagréable pour eux car je suis assez mal comme ça car j ai encore 10jrs de preavis  faire et je le sents pas du tout...
Bonne journée...


----------



## LadyA. (15 Novembre 2022)

Ah ben perso, je lui explique que si elle n'est pas capable de se comporter avec dignité et politesse, inutile de revenir,  je ne fais même pas le préavis.


----------



## Sand33 (15 Novembre 2022)

LadyA. C est ce que je voudrais faire mais si n est pas d accord je ne suite pas en faute?


----------



## Nanou91 (15 Novembre 2022)

Vu le contexte, si les relations ne sont plus sereines, soit elle vous licencie, soit vous démissionnez.
Par contre, je vous donne mon avis quand même sur 2 points : les départs ou arrivées en milieu de journée c'est toujours sources d'emm...des....
Et alors le tutoiement je n'en parle même pas.... A éviter....


----------



## Sand33 (15 Novembre 2022)

Nanou91 oui effectivement il faut éviter mais malheureusement il y a des parents qui ne veulent pas allonger les journées ( maintenant je ne prendrais plus de toute façon ce genre de contrat fini pour moi) 
Après le vouvoiement j ai dû mal sachant que mes p.e sont tous plus  jeunes que moi, et c est la première fois que ça m arrivé en 8ans ....Après je prends note de ce que vous dites..


----------



## angèle1982 (15 Novembre 2022)

Et voilà qui a dit qu'il fallait du dialogue avec les PE ? il y en a eu un qui n'a rien donné et qui a braqué les PE qui n'ont rien compris ou pas voulu entendre et qui maintenant se permettent d'être grossier avec la nounou ... cherchez un autre contrat ! courage ... (pourquoi ce tutoiement ?)


----------



## Sand33 (15 Novembre 2022)

Nanou91 au faite j ai démissionné, je suis en préavis jusqu au 25 novembre mais je me connais je ne vais pas tenir à un moment donné je vais craquer car je suis très très sanguine..


----------



## Nanou91 (15 Novembre 2022)

@Sand33
J'ai 58 ans donc forcément tous mes employeurs sont plus jeunes que moi. Ils ont l'âge de mes 2 fils.
Malgré tout je les ai toujours tous vouvoyés.
J'ai commencé le métier en 1993 donc à l'époque ils avaient soit le même âge que moi, soit 2/3 ans de plus, soit 2/3 ans de moins. Ça a toujours été "VOUS"... ça évite les familiarités et ça évite aux parents de se croire tout permis. Ce sont mes patrons, pas mes copains... Pour ça que je n'ai jamais voulu non plus prendre les enfants de mes amis ou de mes voisins.

Et courage, le 25 novembre va vite arriver.
ZEN... prenez sur vous, ne répondez plus. Juste bonjour/bonsoir...


----------



## Catie6432 (15 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, bien sûr vous pouvez recevoir sur le pas de votre porte. Nous avons toujours un protocole Covid. De plus, votre zone d'accueil est abritée. Bien sûr également personne même un employeur ne peut mal vous parler, perturber la quiétude de votre habitation. Vu le comportement totalement inadapté de cet employeur, oui j'en aviserai ma PMI. En effet votre employeur est du genre à contacter la pmi et à vous faire une mauvaise réputation. Prenez donc les devants. Notez bien tous les points, gardez les éventuels échanges avec cet employeur (SMS ...). Bref, je comprends votre stress mais ne tremblez pas devant cet énergumène. Gardez une stature pro en toute circonstance. Bon courage pour les 10 prochains jours. En espérant que vous aurez bien votre dernier salaire et attributs en temps et en heure.


----------



## nounou ohana (15 Novembre 2022)

courage car pas évident du tout.
Tiens bon çà va vite passer.
Préviens ta pmi pour te couvrir parce qu'avec ce genre de parents çà sent les embrouille.


----------



## Sand33 (15 Novembre 2022)

Angèle1982 
Le tutoiement c est de la faute car mes P.E sont tous plus jeunes et donc j aime l esprit famille ...Après je sais et prends note de ce que vous dite mais moi je suis comme ça et je n ai jamais eu de soucis avant ça...


----------



## liline17 (15 Novembre 2022)

oui, effectivement, prévenir la PMI de ce problème, te permettra plus facilement d'obtenir la confiance de la PMI en cas de painte des PE


----------



## Sand33 (15 Novembre 2022)

OK donc je m en occupe aujourd'hui par téléphone et courrier en double pour preuve...
Par contre il n y a que du verbale et des acts pas de message mais ma fille est là et a vu et entendue...


----------



## liline17 (15 Novembre 2022)

dans la mesure ou tu ne porte pas plainte contre les PE, tu n'as pas besoin de preuves, tu signale juste à la PMI le problème que tu rencontres et éventuellement, tu leur demande conseil sur la conduite à tenir, la PMI aime avoir l'impression d'être utile, comme tout le monde.
J'ai une maman qui a eu une attitude proche de celle ci, alors qu'elle me licenciais et que je lui avait fait aucun reproche.
Je lui ai envoyé un SMS pour lui rappeler les règles de bonne conduite, et j'ai appelé son mari pour en parler avec lui, à partir de ce jour, je n'ai plus jamais vu la maman, problème réglé, et dignité retrouvée.


----------



## Sand33 (15 Novembre 2022)

Liline17
Tout à fait d accord avec vous et sachez que ce sait ce que j ai fait pour le papa j ai appelé il ne l à pas décroché (peut être occupé) mais j ai laissé un message en lui expliquant la situation de ce matin... Pour la maman je n ai pas envoyé de message par contre car j étais trop stupéfaite et en colère et donc j attends que ma colère redescende... je vais appeler la PMI dans la matinée...


----------



## B29 (15 Novembre 2022)

Le fait d'accueillir l'enfant sur le pas de votre porte, il n'y a aucun soucis.
Il faut toujours vouvoyer vos employeurs même si vous les connaissez c'est être professionnelle.
Restez zen jusqu'au 25 novembre de cette manière vous n'aurez rien à vous reprocher.
J'espère que vous aurez tous vos papiers en temps et en heure. 
Bon courage.


----------



## Domuk (15 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour surtout ne vous énervez pas juste restez  professionnelle et à l’avenir ne tutoyez plus vos employeurs préservez cette barrière. Courage à vous et passez vite à autre chose.


----------



## Griselda (15 Novembre 2022)

Pour commencer je contacterais ma PMI pour l'informer de ce qui se passe avec cette famille.

Ensuite si tu ne souhaite pas finir ton préavis la loi te permet de ne pas le faire mais:
- le PE serait en droit de te reclamer une indemnité pour le préjudice qui peut aller jusqu'à la somme équivalente au salaire qu'ils auraient du te verser si tu l'avais fait. Donc non seulement tu ne sera pas payée durant le préavis (logique si tu ne le fais pas) mais en plus tu pourrais leur devoir des sous, ils auraient le droit de te le reclamer.
- si c'est ton choix il te faut le mettre par écrit

As tu le droit d'accueillir sur le pas de la porte? J'ai envie de dire que de toute façon tu as déjà démissionné donc les PE ne peuvent pas modifier le motif de rupture et n'en n'auraient aucun interêt. Par contre s'ils sont fachés oui ils pourront se plaindre à la PMI (quelque soit le motif, vrai ou pas d'ailleurs) c'est pourquoi je conseille de les contacter en premier.

Je discuterais avec la PMI puis avec ces PE du bien fondé de poursuivre ce préavis qui me semble pas franchement dans l'interêt du bébé: être au milieu des adultes qui se bagarrent le concernant... Il serait bon de pouvoir leur proposer d'arreter là et les rassurer sur le fait qu'ils n'auront alors pas à te regler la fin du préavis (logique) mais s'ils n'ont pas d'autres moyens d'accueil ils risquent de refuser (ce qui se comprend aussi car il faut bien qu'ils aillent travailler j'imagine).
Quoi qu'il arrive ça n'augure rien de bon pour obtenir tes papiers de fin de contrat vu l'ambiance.

En effet conserver le mode "vous" c'est mieux, même si ça ne nous protège pas de tout.


----------



## angèle1982 (15 Novembre 2022)

Le tutoiement n'est pas "recommandé" mais il n'est pas interdit (surtout si on a connu ceux-ci enfants cela m'est arrivé petit village école avec mes enfants) mais force est de constater que lorsque vous "tombez" sur ce type de PE ils en profitent la preuve en est .. moi aussi mes derniers PE avaient moins de 30 ans parfois guère avec 23 ans mais je prends sur moi et je les vouvoie c'est une habitude à prendre sauf un couple de PE mon mari les connaissaient mais moi non cela a été une évidence (pourquoi ?) eux me tutoyaient pourtant la maman essayait et ils ont fait parties de mes meilleurs employeurs ... par contre avec ceux que j'ai travaillé en toute confiance et sans aucun soucis çà m'arrive de les tutoyer par la suite et eux aussi mais nous ne travaillons plus ensemble juste des relations d'ancienne tata et de voisins on s'embrasse même !!! voilà ... courage pour les 10 jours à venir j'ai connu des préavis tendus et moi qui soupe au lait j'au pu me contenir et les ignorer complètement "bonjour bonsoir" "X a passé une bonne journée !" voilà c'est tout !!! en espérant que vous aurez bien tous vos papiers et surtout contacter la PMI avant eux ...


----------



## Griselda (15 Novembre 2022)

J'ai envie d'ajouter que rares sont les personnes qui ne se vexent pas d'être "jetée". 
Bon nombre d'employeurs même en entreprise prennent très mal la démission de leur salarié, encore plus si la raison est "vous ne me convenez pas en tant qu'employeur". 
Dans notre métier en prime c'est remettre en question aussi leur qualité de Parent. Donc rien de bien surprenant à cette réaction plus qu’électrique.
Ma formation sur la communication interpersonnelle m'a bien aidé à assimiler tout ça.


----------



## Sand33 (15 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour Griselda 
Oui certe mais vaut il mieux pas dire les choses au plus tôt avant que cela ne s aggrave aussi ? Je comprends que cela déplaise mais connaissance de causes avant j encaissé ne disais rien ou peut et j étais pas bien moralement et tous le monde subissait, mes accueillis, ma famille et moi et j ai mis mon travaille en doute et voulais arrêté...
Cette fois ci je suis resté sereine et prit le temps en les fesant venir chez moi sur mon temps pour parler ...
Et d être face à 2 portes de prisons la décision était prise...
Donc il faudrait aussi que les Arènes parfois s investissent d avantage car après il ne faut pas venir se plaindre...
Je n ai fais que ça remonter les problèmes tout les soirs au parents et rien n y a fait donc je n ai aucun regrets...
Je peux les comprendront d un côté mais il faut aussi se remettre en question ...
Quand je me suis faites jeter car les p.e avait caché une place en crèche ils m ont retiré l enfant et n ont pas prit de gants pour me le dire par contre ils ne m ont pas fait le préavis mais payé...
Donc la aussi ça va dans les 2 sens car je précise bien à l entretient que s il y a des problèmes ou autres on en parle au plus tôt... j en ai fini de faire des états d âme pour eux ...
Dans une entreprise c est pareil il vous viré comme nous on a le droit de démissionner ils faut qu ils comprennent que ça ne va pas sens unique..


----------



## Sand33 (15 Novembre 2022)

_Donc je viens d appeller la puer de mon secteur qui m a écouté...Elle comprends ma situation, ma conseillée et pour une prochaine fois par rapport à n importe qu elle autre situation de ne pas hesiter d appeller avant que ça ne dégénère ( elles sont assez cool par chez nous 33 gironde a la campagne...)
Maintenant comme elle dit c est de finir le contrat tranquillement et que s il y avait d autres soucis que je les appelles...
A partir du moment où ils n ont pas le nom de l enfant il ne peuvent appeller les parents (chose que je n ai pas donné)...
Et j ai aussi le droit de ne pas faire rentrer la maman ...
Bref j ai fais ce que je pensais et que vous m avez toute conseillé ...
Encore mille merci à vous je suis beaucoup plus détendue...
Je vous souhaite à toutes et tous une belle après midi..😊_


----------



## kikine (15 Novembre 2022)

autre chose... la prochaine fois que tu démissionne... ne te justifies pas, ça ne sert à rien.. la preuve là tu as demandé un entretien pour vider ton sac, résultat ça fini en insulte et conflit...
la prochaine fois tu démissionne sans justification...


----------



## Sand33 (15 Novembre 2022)

Kikine
OK très bien merci du conseil..😉


----------



## Catie6432 (15 Novembre 2022)

En effet, comme pour les parents employeurs en cas de licenciement, pas besoin pour nous de donner une raison, une justification en cas de démission. Il faut suivre cet excellent conseil de kikine.


----------



## Griselda (15 Novembre 2022)

En effet ici, moi aussi dans le 33, mes puers ont toujours été d'une grande écoute... et ça fait du bien.

J'espère Sand33 que je ne me suis pas mal exprimée. Je ne dis pas que tu es responsable de cette colère, je dis simplement que souvent l'être humain utilise la colère comme rempart pour ne pas avoir à se remettre en question. Du coup le savoir, me permet d'être plus imperméable à cette colère qu'on voudrait me jeter à la figure. J'entends et même comprends la frustration d'un PE à qui je dis "non", s'il gère mal sa frustration en se mettant en colère après moi, comme je comprends ça glisse plus facilement sur moi sans que ça ne m'atteigne profondément. 

Oui c'est injuste car tu as fais de ton mieux, avant pendant cet accueil mais tu ne peux tout résoudre seule, avec les PE nous devons former une équipe et si ce n'est pas le cas oui mieux vaut arrêter là. C'est mieux pour l'enfant, c'est mieux pour toi et pour tes accueillis. Mais bien sur cette décision n'arrange pas les PE et ne sont pas encore prets à reconnaître qu'ils ont leur part dans cet échec. Un jour ils grandiront, souhaitons le pour eux, comme pour leur enfant. En attendant essaie de prendre du recul pour ne pas trop absorber la colère de la Maman car elle n'est pas bonne pour toi.


----------



## Tiphain (15 Novembre 2022)

Sand 33, 
A l'avenir pas de tutoiement

Ensuite, 
1) Prevenir la PMI de la situation parait indispensable par mail
2) Rappeler par mail aux parents (copie à la PMI), que vous avez le droit de ne pas faire rentrer les parents chez vous, que vous continuez d'appliquer le protocole COVID
3) rappeler à cette maman, que même si elle n'est pas contente de la situation, elle vous doit le respect jusqu'au dernier jour du contrat, donc pas de porte qui claque, ou je ne sais quoi d'autres, pas d'insinuation méchante, ect....
4) que pour votre part, vous ferez votre travail sérieusement jusqu'au bout et dans l'intérêt de l'enfant
5) que si elle continue, vous n'irez pas au bout du préavis car ce ne serait pas raisonnable, ni pour elle, ni pour vous, ni pour les enfants en garde. Et qu'elle n'oublie pas que vous avez d'autres enfants en garde qui dorment pendant la récupération de son enfant et que de ce fait, il est hors de question qu'il y est du bruit dans la maison ou des portes qui claquent parce qu'un parent n'est pas content


----------



## NounouNat2 (15 Novembre 2022)

*Sand33, vous avez de la chance, ici (voir mon post), ma collègue a des problèmes, parce qu'elle reçoit dans son entrée et n'est clairement pas soutenue par la pmi, bien au contraire 😥*


----------



## Sand33 (15 Novembre 2022)

Griselda, ne vous inquiétez pas nullement vous vous êtes mal exprimé bien au contraire vous m apportez toutes ses réponses et du réconfort et de l écoute aussi et ça fait du bien...
Et je suis tout à fait d accord avec vous...
Maintenant,  plus de tutoiement, appeller la PMI si besoin au lieu de laisser traîner voir avoir des réponses suivant la situation et surtout je vais finir mon contrat avec professionnalisme même si cette maman ne cherche que le conflit par déception et colère...
Avant tout c est mon petit loulou et les autres accueillis ainsi que moi même qui sommes importants et plus nounou sera zen et sereine et tous mes loulous seront encore plus cool ...😁
Encore milles merci..😀


----------



## Sand33 (15 Novembre 2022)

NounouNat2 je viens de lire votre message et je suis outré et de plus en plus choquée de certaines puéricultrice qui prennent des droits qu elles n ont pas...
Moi aussi les parents rentrent directement dans la salle à manger, salle ou l on jouent et combien de fois il a fallu à des parents de ne pas rentrer avec les chaussures surtout en hiver 😠 et bien le papa de ce petit 2 fois en 1 semaine et se balade jusque dans la cuisine sans autorisation et s assoie sur le haut de mon canapé comme chez lui alors que j ai un banc dans l entrée , non mais lol...
Je comprends que certaines assmats en est marrent de tout cela et arrêtent le métier, j ai failli le faire mais c est leurs donner raison et ne pas ce battre et j aime trop mon travaille donc je me bât mais leurs donnerais en aucune cas satisfaction...
J espère que pour votre amie cela va s arranger ce serait dommage qu elle arrête... Bon courage à elle..


----------



## NounouNat2 (15 Novembre 2022)

SAND33, Oui, en effet, ce serait dommage qu'elle arrête le métier. Elle est très appréciée par l'animatrice du RPE et par tous ceux qui la connaisse, mais d'une grande sensibilité et dieu sait qu'il faut avoir "les reins solides et les épaules larges" dans ce métier


----------

